# Local Breeders in the Bay Area



## Luv4puppiessk (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi,
I'm looking to buy a golden retriever puppy from a breeder and I live the Bay Area (hour from San Francisco). I have searched and searched online but not sure who are reputable breeders and what to look for except for good health and clearances. I can't seem to find a close breeder in the area that seems suitable and reliable. Does anyone know of any breeders in the area that are good? It would really help!!!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

There's a _huge_ show coming up in Pleasanton, Oct. 21 - Oct. 24. There will be a lot of Golden breeders there. Some of us on the board are going. This would be a great start to your search.

Here's a link, (just go down the page to all the shows in Pleasanton):

InfoDog List of Pure Bred Dog Shows Held in CA


----------



## Luv4puppiessk (Sep 30, 2011)

Awesome! sounds fun, i will be there. thank you


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

be sure to pick up a show catalog and you will be able to see the names of the people there showing their Goldens.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Here are some good breeders in your state. Networking is a great way to hear about an excellent litter closer to home. 

Premiere Golden Retrievers
Christine Texter
Redlands, CA USA
[email protected]
premieregoldenretrievers.com

Aubridge Goldens
Robin E. Baker
Sacramento, CA USA
[email protected]
home.earthlink.net/~aubridge/
Birnam Wood

Sylvia Donahey
Cotati, CA USA
[email protected]
www.birnamwood.com

Emberain Golden Retrievers
Ed & Edwina Ryska
Petaluma, CA USA
[email protected]
Emberain Golden Retrievers
707-664-1344



Forum Goldens
Michael & Michele Leon Michael H. Faulkner
Riverside, CA USA 92504
[email protected]
www.simplesite.com/ForumGoldenRetrievers
951/780-0849



Star Crowned Goldens
Karen W. Webb
Ridgecrest, CA USA
[email protected]
Star Crowned Golden Retrievers - "Versatile Goldens with English Good Looks", English Golden Retrievers, British Golden Retrievers, Cream Golden Retrievers, White Golden Retrievers, Cream Golden Puppies, California Cream Goldens, English Goldens in C
760-384-2347


----------



## Visitador (Aug 12, 2011)

I would suggest you do a search of prior posts in this forum (that is, the Google custom search), such as using the key word "California." In any event, best of luck. There are some breeders in the Sonoma County area. Just fill the puppy application forms. Most of them will let you know of their upcoming plans. I would also suggest that you schedule a visit to check the kennel and the parents.


----------



## Luv4puppiessk (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the help. Very helpful information


----------



## Luv4puppiessk (Sep 30, 2011)

Okay, so when I go to the dog show in three weeks, when do you go up to breeders to ask them about their dogs? What do you say? How do you know if they breed? Is there a right time to approach them and is there "right" things to say?


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

This is the breeder where I got my latest Golden, Baxter. They are located in Sanger CA, which I believe is near Fresno. Baxter is a gorgeous male with a great temperament:

A PROMISE KENNELS

Here is a photo of Baxter a taken last year.


----------



## Luv4puppiessk (Sep 30, 2011)

Baxter is a handsome golden! I will look at their website thank you


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

BayBeams said:


> This is the breeder where I got my latest Golden, Baxter. They are located in Sanger CA, which I believe is near Fresno. Baxter is a gorgeous male with a great temperament:
> 
> A PROMISE KENNELS
> 
> Here is a photo of Baxter a taken last year.


I thought I recognized that face. Baxter is related to both Morgan and Jordan. We're Dog-Inlaws !!!:::::


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> I thought I recognized that face. Baxter is related to both Morgan and Jordan. We're Dog-Inlaws !!!:::::


OH WOW, how cool is that! Baxter's Mom is Arpege and Dad is Nigel. His sister is Eden.


----------



## shallwemichele (Apr 28, 2012)

We got Arthur from Citrine (Lynn) and he is a SUPER dog. He flew into Oakland in his little kennel (about a 2 hour trip) and was fine. They are on the border with Oregon and used to be based in Concord. This breeder really knows her stuff, and both of Arthur's parents are champs: mom in field and dad in show.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sounds like you have some great leads!! Good luck on your puppy search!


----------

